

Douglas Model 671/684: The X-15’s Shadow (2012) - cstross
http://falsesteps.wordpress.com/2012/08/11/douglas-model-671684-the-x-15s-shadow/

======
arethuza
Alloys containing thorium were quite popular at one point - the B-58 Hustler
used Mag-Thor and apparently their airframes gave off more radiation than the
nuclear weapons they carried.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mag-Thor](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mag-Thor)

~~~
marktangotango
>>The Model 684 would have used HK31, an alloy of magnesium, thorium, and
zirconium which is no longer in use since the three percent that is thorium
makes the alloy radioactive.

Nice I had no idea. There's a B-58 on display at Whiteman AFB, I thought it
was production model, but maybe it's a mock up?

I love reading about these old projects, it was a different era for sure.

